# Question on Cleanouts for 115 ft. run of 4 inch Schedule 40 connecting to sewer main.



## hardroadz (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi,

I have 3 questions regarding cleanouts required for a 115ft run of 4inch which will y connect into sewer main in front of house.

1.)  The run has to make 2 90 degree turns, one about 20ft from the beginning of the run and one about 10 ft from the end of the downhill run where it y connects into sewer.   My understanding of section 708.3.3, is that I can eliminate the requirement of a cleanout at the turn point if I instead use 2 45's and separate them with a straight piece, thus eliminating any turn greater than 45 degrees:

_IPC - 708.3.3 Changes of direction.
Cleanouts shall be installed at each change of direction greater than 45 degrees (0.79 rad) in the building sewer, building drain and horizontal waste or soil lines. Where more than one change of direction occurs in a run of piping, only one cleanout shall be required for each 40 feet (12 192 mm) of developed length of the drainage piping_.


2.)   The horizontal Y where I tie into the main sewer line will be just downstream of a cleanout in front of my house.    My interpretation of 708.3.5 is that I will not need a cleanout at the junction since a cleanout is already there within 10ft:

_IPC - 708.3.5 Building drain and building sewer junction.
There shall be a cleanout near the junction of the building drain and the building sewer. The cleanout shall be either inside or outside the building wall and shall be brought up to the finished ground level or to the basement floor level. An approved two-way cleanout is allowed to be used at this location to serve as a required cleanout for both the building drain and building sewer. *The cleanout at the junction of the building drain and building sewer shall not be required if the cleanout on a 3-inch (76 mm) or larger diameter soil stack is located within a developed length of 10 feet (3048 mm) of the building drain and building sewer connection*. The minimum size of the cleanout at the junction of the building drain and building sewer shall comply with Section 708.7._
IPC - 708.3.4 Base of stack.

3.) Final question:   Cleanouts should always be located above upstream from the junction points, correct?


Closing Note:  My aim is to use one 4" cleanout for the entire one (in addition to a 2" cleanout at the fixture which joins to the the 4" line.)


Appreciate any knowledge on this subject in advance.


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 25, 2022)

California Plumbing Code 2019 based on the UPC 2018
					

UpCodes offers a consolidated resource of construction and building code grouped by jurisdiction




					up.codes
				





			https://epubs.iapmo.org/2019/CPC/index.html
		


California does not use the IPC. The CA Plumbing Code is based off of the Uniform Plumbing Code and has some significant differences from the IPC. For example:

706.3 Horizontal to Horizontal

Horizontal drainage lines connecting with other horizontal drainage lines shall enter through 45 degree (0.79 rad) wye branches, combination wye and one-eighth bend branches, or other approved fittings of equivalent sweep.

Under CA plumbing code you can't use a standard 90 in horizontal grade.

For Cleanouts:

707.4 Location

Each horizontal drainage pipe shall be provided with a cleanout at its upper terminal, and each run of piping, that is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) in total developed length, shall be provided with a cleanout for each 100 feet (30 480 mm), or fraction thereof, in length of such piping. An additional cleanout shall be provided in a drainage line for each aggregate horizontal change in direction exceeding 135 degrees (2.36 rad). A cleanout shall be installed above the fixture connection fitting, serving each urinal, regardless of the location of the urinal in the building.

Exceptions:
1. Cleanouts shall be permitted to be omitted on a horizontal drain line less than 5 feet (1524 mm) in length unless such line is serving sinks or urinals.
2. Cleanouts shall be permitted to be omitted on a horizontal drainage pipe installed on a slope of 72 degrees (1.26 rad) or less from the vertical angle (one-fifth bend).
3. Excepting the building drain, its horizontal branches, and urinals, a cleanout shall not be required on a pipe or piping that is above the floor level of the lowest floor of the building.
4. An approved type of two-way cleanout fitting, installed inside the building wall near the connection between the building drain and the building sewer or installed outside of a building at the lower end of a building drain and extended to grade, shall be permitted to be substituted for an upper terminal cleanout.


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi Joe,

I appreciate your response.  I am connecting to the main sewer line with a Wye with 45 attached.  No 90's or Sanitary or Long Sweep will be used.

Again, for my turns, I am not proposing using any 90 degree elbows, but rather 2 45's separated by a straight piece.   My first question was whether this negates the need for a cleanout to be right above this turn.   Technically, there is no one turn greater than 45 degrees in this configuration.

The second question was whether I need a cleanout where it connects to sewer.  I don't think I need one as there is a cleanout just upstream of where this junction will be, but wanted to confirm.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 25, 2022)

2 45's equal 90 degrees. So if you have 2 or more 45's it is more then a 45 degree change in direction even if there are straight sections in between them.


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 25, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> 2 45's equal 90 degrees. So if you have 2 or more 45's it is more then a 45 degree change in direction even if there are straight sections in between them.


Thanks for the response.    Can you site the code section on that states that?


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 25, 2022)

Joe.B said:


> For Cleanouts:
> 
> 707.4 Location
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 25, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I appreciate your response.  I am connecting to the main sewer line with a Wye with 45 attached.  No 90's or Sanitary or Long Sweep will be used.
> 
> ...


CA says (as posted above) that you need a clean out for every 100 feet or portion there of, and anytime you exceed a total of 135 degrees in turns. There are also other requirements relating to the building. If you use either of the links I provided you can read the exact current CA code requirements for yourself.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 25, 2022)

Is this going to be another of your threads that goes on forever because you believe something your father said as opposed to written code?  Do you have a licensed plumber tying into the city line?


----------



## ICE (Jul 25, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> Thanks for the response.    Can you site the code section on that states that?


That’s a math question.  Three left turns equals a right turn.  The space between the turns is irrelevant.


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 25, 2022)

e hilton said:


> Is this going to be another of your threads that goes on forever because you believe something your father said as opposed to written code?  Do you have a licensed plumber tying into the city line?


--My father, although not performing the work, happens to own a Pump business in Placer County and is a licensed plumber.
--The worker doing plumbing line is a licensed plumber.


----------



## ICE (Jul 25, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> --My father, although not performing the work, happens to own a Pump business in Placer County and is a licensed plumber.
> --The worker doing plumbing line is a licensed plumber.


With that high grade professional help why are you asking questions here?  Do you have trust issues?


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 25, 2022)

ICE said:


> With that high grade professional help why are you asking questions here?  Do you have trust issues?



I just wanted to see if there may of been something I may have missed and to get any insight.   My understanding was that this was a Building Code forum.


----------



## ICE (Jul 25, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> My understanding was that this was a Building Code forum


Well it’s more of a plan checker’s forum but the occasional code question does come up.  Having observed your interaction here I get the feeling that you could teach us a thing or two.  Welcome to the forum and keep up the great contribution.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 25, 2022)

ICE said:


> .  Three left turns equals a right turn.  The space between the turns is irrelevant


Considering who we’re dealing with, don’t give him any chance to misinterpret the developed length.


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 26, 2022)

e hilton said:


> Considering who we’re dealing with, don’t give him any chance to misinterpret the developed length.





ICE said:


> With that high grade professional help why are you asking questions here?  Do you have trust issues?


My dad is tied up right now as my uncle passed away yesterday.   If you could try to give your insight on the following question, I would be grateful:

My new 4" line will tie into the main line drain at the front of the house in a wye junction.   Just 1' upstream from the y connection is a pre-existing cleanout for the main sewer line.   Is that going to be sufficient, or do I need to install another cleanout downstream of the wye.   If the latter is the case I may be able to tie in the wye slightly upstream of the cleanout.

Thanks again, and it was never my intention to get testy.~Robert


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 26, 2022)

Usually the utility has it's own rules which would supersede the code.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 26, 2022)

2018 IPC commentary...may not help in CA but it does address one of the questions

A frequent question is whether two eighthbend
pattern fittings can be connected by a short
length of pipe and not be considered duplicating a single-
pattern fitting (and not requiring a cleanout for that
change in direction). One example would be making a
90-degree (1.57 rad) change in direction using two
eighth-bend fittings (hubs on both ends) connected by
a “makeup” length of pipe (such that the hub end of
each fitting touches the other). The code allows 45-
degree (0.79 rad) changes in direction and does not
state how far apart those changes are required to be.
The logical conclusion is that the length of pipe
between the two fittings could be minimal and the
made-up fitting still be in compliance such that a cleanout
would not be required. This might not necessarily
be the same conclusion arrived at by the local code
official.


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 26, 2022)

The title of your thread is 115 feet of pipe. According to CA plumbing code you will need at least two cleanouts, and good design would be three or more. Depending on how the house is plumbed you should already have either a back of run cleanout and/or a two-way within two feet of where the line leaves the house. From the last clean out you can't go more than 100 feet (or more that 135 degrees of turns) without another cleanout. Some local jurisdictions require an additional cleanout at the transition from private property to public ROW. 

If it were me I would want a clean out at the house, and again at the 20 foot mark where your double 45 would go, and again where you connect to the other lines. That would be minimum for me, but I might even consider another at the other double 45.

"Each horizontal drainage pipe shall be provided with a cleanout at its upper terminal, and each run of piping, that is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) in total developed length, shall be provided with a cleanout for each 100 feet (30 480 mm), or fraction thereof, in length of such piping. An additional cleanout shall be provided in a drainage line for each aggregate horizontal change in direction exceeding 135 degrees (2.36 rad)."


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 26, 2022)

Joe.B said:


> The title of your thread is 115 feet of pipe. According to CA plumbing code you will need at least two cleanouts, and good design would be three or more. Depending on how the house is plumbed you should already have either a back of run cleanout and/or a two-way within two feet of where the line leaves the house. From the last clean out you can't go more than 100 feet (or more that 135 degrees of turns) without another cleanout. Some local jurisdictions require an additional cleanout at the transition from private property to public ROW.
> 
> If it were me I would want a clean out at the house, and again at the 20 foot mark where your double 45 would go, and again where you connect to the other lines. That would be minimum for me, but I might even consider another at the other double 45.
> 
> "Each horizontal drainage pipe shall be provided with a cleanout at its upper terminal, and each run of piping, that is more than 100 feet (30 480 mm) in total developed length, shall be provided with a cleanout for each 100 feet (30 480 mm), or fraction thereof, in length of such piping. An additional cleanout shall be provided in a drainage line for each aggregate horizontal change in direction exceeding 135 degrees (2.36 rad)."




Joe, 

Thank you!  Your response is very helpful.    

What I have is an outdoor shower at the start of the run that has a *2" cleanout right at the start*.   Then the pipe makes a 90 turn to the left after about 5ft and then makes a 90 turn to the left and then immediately transitions to 4" pipe.  Then there is a 20ft run and another 90 turn to the left before about a 65ft straight run.   *I intend to put a  4" cleanout just downstream of that 90 turn.*

After the 65ft run it takes one last 45 to the left, runs about 10ft and then connects at a wye junction to the main house sewer line.  Per my plan a 2nd 4" cleanout  will be installed here just upstream of the  last 45 turn to the left.

The last 10ft run connects to the main sewer line about 1ft downstream of an existing 2 way 4" cleanout.    Thus with my plan both pipes of the wye connection will be served by a cleanout, one pipe from the new cleanout I will install just upstream of the last 45 turn, and the other pipe from the existing cleanout just upstream of that junction.

*In Summary:

--2" cleanout at start of run from fixture.
--4" cleanout at 25' (after 2 90 turns)
--4" cleanout at 90ft before last 45 turn and and final 10' run to house sewer line.
--Pre-existing 4" cleanout just upstream of the wye junction connecting new line to sewer line.*

I can put together an aerial diagram if the above is not clear.

Any feedback is much appreciated.

Sincere Thanks~Robert


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 26, 2022)

Is there anything else connected (or planned to be connected in the future) to this 4" drain? is 115ft the closest sewer connection? 4" is a lot of pipe for a single shower.


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 26, 2022)

Also-

*--4" cleanout at 25' (after 2 90 turns)*

Two 90 degree turns is more than 135 degrees in turns. Code says "An additional cleanout shall be provided in a drainage line for each aggregate horizontal change in direction exceeding 135 degrees (2.36 rad)."


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2022)

Joe.B said:


> 4" is a lot of pipe for a single shower.


I think that the 4” is to be used so that the slope can be reduced to 1/8” per foot.  The large pipe and low slope will cause a loss of velocity and diminish the scouring action.  Whether that will be an issue with just a shower draining through the pipe is not certain.


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 26, 2022)

Joe.B said:


> Is there anything else connected (or planned to be connected in the future) to this 4" drain? is 115ft the closest sewer connection? 4" is a lot of pipe for a single shower.


Nothing else will be connected, and this is the only way to get to the sewer.   Just slab and no crawl space, so we have to go around the house.  We have between 100-115ft to cover and 46" of drop between shower drain and tie in, so we should be ok.   It's just a lot of digging and money to buy 4" Schedule 40.   Btw, we are going with 4" because it drains better, and technically we can get away with 1/8" per foot, although, we will be closer to just over 1/4" per foot.

If I lived in another state with not such stringent requirments as CA, I would have gone with a French drain.  Much cheaper to install and the yard would benefit by getting the gray water back. 

But I am determined to finish this project even though tying into sewer literally doubles the price tag of the project.

Thanks again!~Robert


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 26, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> Much cheaper to install and the yard would benefit by getting the gray water back.


Maybe I missed this somewhere along the way, but have you definitely ruled out a greywater system? Maybe some local ordinance that rules it out? CA may be very restrictive, but it's also very water conscious. The CA Plumbing Code has provisions for gray water systems and I've never seen anything in any state code that outright denies the use of greywater systems. In my opinion you're 100% correct with the statement that it would be cheaper and would benefit your yard, assuming you use grey-water friendly soaps and shampoo.


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 27, 2022)

Joe.B said:


> Maybe I missed this somewhere along the way, but have you definitely ruled out a greywater system? Maybe some local ordinance that rules it out? CA may be very restrictive, but it's also very water conscious. The CA Plumbing Code has provisions for gray water systems and I've never seen anything in any state code that outright denies the use of greywater systems. In my opinion you're 100% correct with the statement that it would be cheaper and would benefit your yard, assuming you use grey-water friendly soaps and shampoo.



Joe,

I looked into this and in CA and for an outdoor shower with hot and cold you have to tie into the sewer line.   Only if you just have cold water, your shower is considered a "rinse off" unit and you can use french drain or drain into your yard.

Truth be told, I only discovered this after I had started building the structure, but there is no going back.   Had I known this prior to starting, I may have had the shower on the side of the house which would have been a closer run to the front.

But the wife was intent on locating the shower front and center at the back of the house right beside the porch, so that you could walk out of the pool on the stepping stones, onto the porch and then turn to the left and go right into the shower.   When it is all said and done it is going to be great, but yeah, having to run 100" plus of 4" pipe around the house is not cheap, and the 4.5k project is a 9k project.

If you had a chance to look at my proposed cleanouts, does that look good?   Does the first 4" cleanout after the 2 90's need to be a 2 way, or are the turns covered by the 2" cleanout that is right upstream at the shower unit?

Many Thanks~Robert


----------



## hardroadz (Jul 27, 2022)

Sifu said:


> 2018 IPC commentary...may not help in CA but it does address one of the questions
> 
> A frequent question is whether two eighthbend
> pattern fittings can be connected by a short
> ...


Sifu,  interesting input.  It sounds like there is an ongoing debate on this?


----------



## Keystone (Jul 27, 2022)

If an installer Ian placing two 45* bends with any size intermediate piping this is not the same as using a 90* bend.


Sifu said:


> 2018 IPC commentary...may not help in CA but it does address one of the questions
> 
> A frequent question is whether two eighthbend
> pattern fittings can be connected by a short
> ...



They make 90* bends, sweep 90* bends and then 45* bends.  Agree with the commentary 100% on this. Hub to hub with an intermediate section, does it equal 90* yes, is it a a preformed 90* bend, no.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 27, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> Sifu,  interesting input.  It sounds like there is an ongoing debate on this?


Maybe not a debate, but I have faced this issue several times.  A literal reading of the code would allow the segmented 90° turn.  But the question always comes up as to how long the segment must be between the 45° fittings.  Most want to do it with a piece short enough so that the hubs touch, but I view that a single change in direction.  Somehow we landed on an exposed piece of pipe in between equal to the pipe size.  so for a 4" pipe, there would be 4" of visible pipe between the fittings.  I think we came up with that based on similar determination between a p-trap and an s-trap.  I think others I have talked to about this had come up with some other min. length based on whatever logic they had come up with.  But everyone that had thought about it came to the same conclusion that a straight length of pipe between fittings turned a single change in direction into two changes in direction.  Never really had anyone fight too hard about this.  We have a state plumbing board, but I'm not sure what they would say.  Now I'm curious enough to go find out.


----------



## ICE (Jul 27, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> I looked into this and in CA and for an outdoor shower with hot and cold you have to tie into the sewer line. Only if you just have cold water, your shower is considered a "rinse off" unit and you can use french drain or drain into your yard.


That's one I haven't heard before now.  Any graywater system is required to include a diverter valve that sends water to the building sewer.  A rinse off shower is not mentioned except in a footnote to table 4-4.

I have encountered just one graywater system in my career and that was many years ago.  As I recall, a plumbing permit was not required and I didn't inspect it. There were rules as to what could drain and where....how large a space was required but not much more than that and no enforcement.   They didn't gain in popularity here in the concrete jungle.


----------



## Joe.B (Jul 27, 2022)

Yeah, I'm not sure there any state requirements that would prohibit grey water with hot water, but maybe there's something local. 

To your question I tried to answer already but I guess I need to say it more clearly. from any cleanout point traveling in a direction you can't exceed 135 degrees in turns in aggregate. What that means is that if you're following your line downhill from a clean out and take a 45 degree turn, then another 45, then another 45, that's an aggregate of 135 degrees. once you hit that maximum you can no longer make any more turns without another cleanout. So when you say "take two 90 degree turns between cleanouts" I'm saying that's a code violation. Will your inspector catch that, I don't know.

To the conversation about a double 45, or a long sweep 90, it was explained to me by a great plumber that it comes down to moving the solids down the pipe. When you're at that 1/4" slope water gets enough speed going to keep solids moving. when that motion hits a hard 90 it creates turbulence and the water loses momentum, encouraging blockages. The long sweep 90 gives the movement enough of a gradual change that it won't lose momentum, two 45's (coupled directly together) also accomplishes this.


----------



## ICE (Aug 3, 2022)

Just for the  fun of it I figured you might like to see an inspector's understanding of when a cleanout is required.  These are all from the same inspector.


----------



## Joe.B (Aug 3, 2022)

Looks like I need to get the latest edition of the "urban code of legend" from this guy. Unbelievable. 

Also frustrating when we give good advice here and people blatantly ignore anything they don't want to hear. Oh well...


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 3, 2022)

ICE said:


> Just for the  fun of it I figured you might like to see an inspector's understanding of when a cleanout is required.  These are all from the same inspector.
> 
> View attachment 9245
> 
> ...





Joe.B said:


> Looks like I need to get the latest edition of the "urban code of legend" from this guy. Unbelievable.
> 
> Also frustrating when we give good advice here and people blatantly ignore anything they don't want to hear. Oh well...



Joe B:   Can you cite one quote from me, where I disagreed with Ice on cleanouts???     

The sole issue that I disagreed with Ice on was the validity of a statement in this document.  Shower pan minimum slope in Placer County

Get your facts straight before you start making false accusations.


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 3, 2022)

ICE said:


> Just for the  fun of it I figured you might like to see an inspector's understanding of when a cleanout is required.  These are all from the same inspector.
> 
> View attachment 9245
> 
> ...


Thanks, I don't disagree.   This is also consistent with what I have read in UPC codes.`Robert


----------



## Joe.B (Aug 3, 2022)

You asked:


hardroadz said:


> If you had a chance to look at my proposed cleanouts, does that look good?   Does the first 4" cleanout after the 2 90's need to be a 2 way, or are the turns covered by the 2" cleanout that is right upstream at the shower unit?


I responded:


Joe.B said:


> To your question I tried to answer already but I guess I need to say it more clearly.* From any cleanout point traveling in a direction you can't exceed 135 degrees in turns in aggregate. *What that means is that if you're following your line downhill from a clean out and take a 45 degree turn, then another 45, then another 45, that's an aggregate of 135 degrees. once you hit that maximum you can no longer make any more turns without another cleanout. So when you say "take two 90 degree turns between cleanouts" I'm saying that's a code violation. Will your inspector catch that, I don't know.


----------



## Joe.B (Aug 3, 2022)

And I'm not making accusations, I'm just trying to help. Codes are not always easy, clear, or concise. I thought you came with really good questions and I am trying to support your endeavor to learn and do it "right". 

Everything's all good.


----------



## ICE (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh no!  This guy came in with strange questions and goofy ideas.


----------



## Mech (Aug 12, 2022)

In the 2015 IPC, section 708.1.5, cleanouts must be the same size as the pipe (up to 4" pipes.)  If CA's plumbing code is the same, I would say you need a 4" cleanout at the beginning of the 4" pipe section.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 12, 2022)

Mech said:


> In the 2015 IPC, section 708.1.5, cleanouts must be the same size as the pipe (up to 4" pipes.)  If CA's plumbing code is the same, I would say you need a 4" cleanout at the beginning of the 4" pipe section.


His sisters cousin said his way is acceptable.


----------



## ICE (Aug 12, 2022)

Mech said:


> If CA's plumbing code is the same


It’s not.….3.5” cleanout is allowed on 4” waste pipe.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 25, 2022)

This caught my eye today, I don't think I have ever seen it spelled out on a plan before.  Just thought it interesting based on the conversation.


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2022)

Sifu said:


> This caught my eye today, I don't think I have ever seen it spelled out on a plan before.  Just thought it interesting based on the conversation.
> View attachment 9351
> 
> 
> View attachment 9352



What is the context for this configuration?


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 25, 2022)

Sifu said:


> This caught my eye today, I don't think I have ever seen it spelled out on a plan before.  Just thought it interesting based on the conversation.
> View attachment 9351
> 
> 
> View attachment 9352


Thanks, Sifu! Do you know if there is a minimum for the straight distance between the 45's?


----------



## Sifu (Aug 25, 2022)

There is not in the IPC.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 25, 2022)

ICE said:


> What is the context for this configuration?


Subgrade 4" drain pipe to an SOI from an interior trench drain.


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2022)

Sifu said:


> This caught my eye today, I don't think I have ever seen it spelled out on a plan before.  Just thought it interesting based on the conversation.
> View attachment 9351
> 
> 
> View attachment 9352



 California code has the following:
_"An additional cleanout shall be provided in a drainage line for each aggregate horizontal change of direction exceeding 135°" _

I see an aggregate totaling 90°.   I am confused as to why a cleanout was required.  So often I stumble because California Code does not match with much of the rest of the planet.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 25, 2022)

If the 90° was installed it would require a cleanout at that point per IPC 708.1.4 because it exceeds 45°.  There is an additional issue, that maybe they are trying to avoid.  Or not, if I am wrong here.  This drain leads from the interior trench drain to an SOI.  Is that drain considered a building drain?  And then, is the point 30" from the building considered a building sewer?  If so, then a cleanout would be required at that transition.  But if not, no cleanout at that point, and no cleanout at the change of direction.  By definition, I think it is a building drain, and since building sewer is defined as the connection to a building drain, then a cleanout is required.


----------



## ICE (Aug 25, 2022)

Well then, starting with, “I don’t know what SOI stands for“ ending with the IPC is too foreign to me….I am bowing out of the discussion but thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 25, 2022)

Sorry, oil separator.


----------



## Joe.B (Aug 25, 2022)

This is yet another illustration of how completely different the International Plumbing Code and the Uniform Plumbing Code are. The OP is in CA and the CPC is based off the UPC. As Ice and I have both pointed out the CPC any combination of fittings that exceeds 135 degrees without another cleanout. Three 45's, cool. Add a fourth and it needs another cleanout.


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 27, 2022)

Sifu said:


> Sorry, oil separator.


As of right now, I am planning on having a cleanout about 10ft past the 2 45 turns for cosmetic reasons.   Rough inspection is on Monday.  If inspector wants a cleanout before the 2 45 turns, I will happily make that adjustment.

I will let you all know how it goes.~Robert


----------



## ICE (Aug 27, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> As of right now, I am planning on having a cleanout…….. for cosmetic reasons.


Does the Roseville Building Department inspect for appearance?


----------



## hardroadz (Aug 28, 2022)

ICE said:


> Does the Roseville Building Department inspect for appearance?


Neatness always counts, Ice.  Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## ICE (Aug 28, 2022)

hardroadz said:


> Neatness always counts


These folks found that out ...


----------



## hardroadz (Sep 23, 2022)

1 2 inch cleanout at the beginning of the run outside side of shower, and 1 4" ABS cleanout at about the 65 ft point of the 95ft run.

Passed.


----------

